# gerer la priorité d'un processus



## Niamorh (13 Mars 2007)

bonjour,
j'ai une autre question :

Comment faire pour dire à l'OS qu'un processus lancé est prioritaire sur tous les autres (lui accorder plus de temps).

Je travaille avec Carbon sous xCode.
merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (13 Mars 2007)

Niamorh a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai une autre question :
> 
> Comment faire pour dire à l'OS qu'un processus lancé est prioritaire sur tous les autres (lui accorder plus de temps).
> ...




Bonjour,

Excellente question ! Je me la suis posée recemment et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.
Soit ce n'est pas possible, soit j'ai mal cherché.
Tout ce que j'ai trouvé pour augmenter la priorité c'est d'utiliser plusieurs taches simultanées puisque le multi-thread est théoriquement possible en Carbon.

Cordialement


----------



## Dramis (13 Mars 2007)

dans le terminal écrire:

man nice

Tout est là.


----------



## Niamorh (13 Mars 2007)

merci, j'ai pu trouvé ça sur le web http://www.linux-kheops.com/doc/man/manfr/man-html-0.9/man1/nice.1.html

au fait ou se trouve le terminal sous mac ?? je ne l'ai jamais croisé.

à priori la commande : system("MACOMMANDE");
permet de lancer une commande systeme à partir du code.


----------



## OlivierL (13 Mars 2007)

/Applications/Utilitaires


----------



## Dramis (13 Mars 2007)

Niamorh a dit:


> à priori la commande : system("MACOMMANDE");
> permet de lancer une commande systeme à partir du code.



Ce n'est pas une bonne idée de faire comme ça. 

Regarde plutot ici


----------



## Niamorh (20 Mars 2007)

Oui mais c'est du Cocoa.
Pour Carbon j'ai trouvé cette methode : MPSetTaskWeight(weight) ici : http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Carbon/Reference/Multiprocessing_Services/index.html

J'y lis ceci:



> Discussion
> The approximate processor share is defined as
> 
> weight of the task/ total weight of available tasks
> ...



D'après vous, la gestion des priorités des taches ne se fait-elle qu'à l'intérieur du processus ou pour tous les processus de l'OS en cours ? Je pense que c'est tout processus inclus mais je ne suis pas sur.
Dans la citation, il est également fait mention de tache critique. Comment donner un tel statut à une tache ?


----------

